# What intensity of light should I use



## PlantedSheep (26 Nov 2021)

Hi,
I have just got into planted aquariums and wanted to set up a low-tech tank as my first tank.

I have a Superfish Scaper 60 Litre Aquarium, it comes with this light.
I plan to only keep easy plants (such as Tropica easy labelled plants). However, I'm having a hard time understanding the light measurements (lux, lumens, lumen per litre, photon flux). I have bought a LED controller that can control the intensity and I imagine the plants will not need all 100% intensity if I do not use C02.

Could someone help me understand how much light I need? 

How do I connect what (for example) tropica suggests:




Against what the light outputs?:




Thanks for your help!


----------



## PARAGUAY (26 Nov 2021)

Its a difficult one but as you can control it start low and observe. Floating plants give you a bit room to adjust and are good for the tank. A couple of members light knowledgable will add


----------



## John q (26 Nov 2021)

Being blunt... start at 30% and reduce or increase as needed. You'd be surprised at how little light aquatic plants need.


----------



## oreo57 (28 Nov 2021)

PlantedSheep said:


> Hi,
> I have just got into planted aquariums and wanted to set up a low-tech tank as my first tank.
> 
> I have a Superfish Scaper 60 Litre Aquarium, it comes with this light.
> ...





PlantedSheep said:


> Hi,
> I have just got into planted aquariums and wanted to set up a low-tech tank as my first tank.
> 
> I have a Superfish Scaper 60 Litre Aquarium, it comes with this light.
> ...


That light is pretty powerful for that size tank.
Rough calculation of PAR at those lux levels is 200.
They state 269..
And the tank depth is only about 13"
Now "we" don't know where they measured the lux point at height wise soo that is an issue.

Good thing you got a controller.. at least for the beginning..
See no reason to debate the suggestion of 30%.


----------



## PlantedSheep (30 Nov 2021)

John q said:


> Being blunt... start at 30% and reduce or increase as needed. You'd be surprised at how little light aquatic plants need.


Okay I will have a go at 30% and move up from there, thanks!


oreo57 said:


> That light is pretty powerful for that size tank.
> Rough calculation of PAR at those lux levels is 200.
> They state 269..
> And the tank depth is only about 13"
> ...


Okay thanks!


----------

